# Best LNB for Dish PVR 721



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Could someone please answer a few questions for me? 

1) I currently have a PVR 501 in one room and a Model 4700 receiver hooked up in the other room. I plan to keep the 501 in one room and replace the 4700 with the new PVR 721 in the other.
Based on this info, do I need to buy the "721 Receiver and Remote With Quad LNBF" or would it be better for me to use the "721 System With DISHPro Twin LNBF"? 

2) If I did buy the "721 System With DISHPro Twin LNBF would I need to also purchase "DISHPro 34 Switches" or does the package for $619 from Dish Depot come with all the necessary switches to hook up the DishPro Twin LNBF? 

Please let me know everything I need to buy to get a 721 and 501 hooked up to 2 separate rooms.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

You might want to ask Mark at Dish Depot, but I think you will need to also purchase the Dishpro 34 switch seperately


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Out of curiosity, is the SW34 + DishPro single the only way to hook up a 2nd dish to a Dish 500 DishPro Twin setup?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

AFAIK it is bfennema.


----------

